# Derailleur Hanger for CX-1



## chaulk61 (Jan 20, 2009)

Anyone know where I can get a derailleur hanger for a CX-1? Wheels Mfg # 87 is suppose to fit but it clearly does not.

Thanks


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

chaulk61 said:


> Anyone know where I can get a derailleur hanger for a CX-1? Wheels Mfg # 87 is suppose to fit but it clearly does not.
> 
> Thanks


 My dealer got me one.

If yours 'pulled out' as you attempted to re-align it...stripping the threads out of one of the mounting holes....you can actually find a slightly longer machine screw and a tiny little nut--thread the screw through and add the little nut...

.It fit's fine with my Dura Ace rear der. no interference. Those mounting screws and the threads aren't quite up to the task of keeping the hanger in place...if you put any significant side force onto the hanger...Mine got tweeked transporting the bike and the threads stripped out of the bottom machine scew...Probably designed to do that, but I'd think they could be slightly more stout.


----------



## chaulk61 (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks Gnarly! 

I am not that close to a dealer, so I was going to try and source one on-line. I shall make a few phone calls, perhaps the dealer route is my only option.


----------

